# And here we go again, BNSF this time.



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Another oil train derailment. 

http://chicago.suntimes.com/nationworld/7/71/417253/bnsf-train-carrying-crude-oil-derails-galena


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, but we don't need any more pipelines.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The retro-fitted safety cars just don't seem to be working! Maybe we can build pipelines to transport the oil from the spill sites to the refineries.......


----------

